# Defra bird flu update 23-12-16



## MotherOfChickens (23 December 2016)

So if you've not done so already, get your birds in and adopt some basic biosecurity measures-dedicated clothing and boots, foot baths and keep the number of people in and out of bird areas to a minimum.


https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...nfirmed-in-wild-birds-in-england-and-scotland


----------



## PorkChop (23 December 2016)

Its times like this that living in the sticks has its advantages.  The only person who comes up our drive is the postie, and he doesn't go as far as where the animals are.

Fingers crossed it doesn't turn into an epidemic


----------



## cremedemonthe (23 December 2016)

It's in west wales about half and hour's drive from me, there are a lot of wildfowl coming in the a wildlife reserve there that I believe brought it in with them.
I have mine in a barn where no wild birds can get in and bucket with disinfectant in outside to dip my wellies in on entering. 
I hope it doesn't come to having to cull them all as I have youngsters I have hatched out recently and would be a shame to cut their lives so short.
There are still people round here who are letting their birds out and won't be told, I think it's only a matter of time before it spreads.


----------



## druid (23 December 2016)

Link - Ireland has housing orders now also


----------



## Cecile (23 December 2016)

Not sure if this will make people house their birds but they now seem to be changing tactic's

 If you keep poultry &#8211; whether on a commercial scale or simply a small backyard flock &#8211; you are now required by law to keep them &#8220;housed&#8221; (under cover and kept separate from wild birds). We have banned gatherings of poultry across the UK.

Link - https://www.gov.uk/government/news/avian-influenza-bird-flu-in-winter-2016-to-2017


----------



## Clodagh (23 December 2016)

What I don't understand is if it is so contagious, why are all the ducks on that stretch of water dead or dying? Or are they? Is an awful situation.


----------



## twiggy2 (23 December 2016)

Demented Elf said:



			Its times like this that living in the sticks has its advantages.  The only person who comes up our drive is the postie, and he doesn't go as far as where the animals are.

Fingers crossed it doesn't turn into an epidemic 

Click to expand...

Its more likely to be spread by wild birds than humans tjough


----------



## PorkChop (23 December 2016)

twiggy2 said:



			Its more likely to be spread by wild birds than humans tjough
		
Click to expand...

Yes, sorry I wasn't saying it was, just that it was only me that needs to disinfect boots etc before going in the barn!


----------



## popsdosh (24 December 2016)

Clodagh said:



			What I don't understand is if it is so contagious, why are all the ducks on that stretch of water dead or dying? Or are they? Is an awful situation.
		
Click to expand...

The deaths arent as noticeable in the wild population and to some degree there is a stronger immunity to it. domestic or commercial flocks that are naive to the virus are decimated. Over 80% fatalities in the Lincs outbreak which is extreme to say the least.


----------



## popsdosh (24 December 2016)

Now confirmed in Scotland, Wales ,leics,Somerset and Lincs


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 December 2016)

latest

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/580867/hpai-europe-update7.pdf


----------



## PorkChop (30 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			latest

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/580867/hpai-europe-update7.pdf

Click to expand...

Its terrible how widespread it is, especially Europe.

My feeling is that this is something we should expect every year and I will certainly keep the barn clear and ready for it from now on.

Got to say that my chickens are loving it, so much for free range being the best!


----------



## JillA (30 December 2016)

My poultry breeder contact told me after another 30 day period the government will have to start paying compensation to those units who can no longer claim to be free range. So restrictions should be lifted at the end of that. 
Mine hate being confined and not being able to get at what grass there is but they are still laying well for the time of year.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 December 2016)

Demented Elf said:



			Got to say that my chickens are loving it, so much for free range being the best!
		
Click to expand...

Mine too-I had already considered keeping them in Dec-Feb as am so exposed here and this has just confirmed it, they all look fantastic and laying well. They are not having a stable though! I will build a run for them inside my hay barn I think. My ducks are sulking a bit and the geese have settled somewhat but are the least happy. They are sold anyway, will concentrate on ducks-they are easier to please!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (31 December 2016)

more cases in wildfowl

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...data/file/580997/ai-findings-1617.csv/preview


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (31 December 2016)

Back in the Spring/Summer, my two dogs had a very nasty nasty sickness & diarrhoea episode each. Our local vets said that there were a lot of local dogs similarly affected - and that migrating birds had brought in all sorts of nasties........

Interesting then that this year, now, we've got a Bird Flu epidemic.


----------



## popsdosh (1 January 2017)

JillA said:



			My poultry breeder contact told me after another 30 day period the government will have to start paying compensation to those units who can no longer claim to be free range. So restrictions should be lifted at the end of that. 
Mine hate being confined and not being able to get at what grass there is but they are still laying well for the time of year.
		
Click to expand...

The main driver behind the order was because several large free range producers wanted to house their birds and if its by gov order they keep their free range status there wont be any compensation!


----------



## Moobli (2 January 2017)

Has there been any extensions to the 30 day period as yet, or will my hens be able to go free range again next week?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 January 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Has there been any extensions to the 30 day period as yet, or will my hens be able to go free range again next week?
		
Click to expand...

not yet, I am personally planning for another 30 days though.


----------



## ycbm (2 January 2017)

Am I the only one who is completely shocked at the useless Defra communication with farmers on critical issues like this?? 

I went to a friend's on Monday and her hens were still running free. I told her what I knew from this forum of the order to keep them in and the possible fine, and it was the first she'd heard of it.

She was pretty grateful, they have a Defra official visit next Tuesday and they would still have been out. So thanks everyone for this thread!


----------



## Moobli (2 January 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			not yet, I am personally planning for another 30 days though.
		
Click to expand...

I am also guessing this is likely to happen, while hoping not.


----------



## Moobli (2 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Am I the only one who is completely shocked at the useless Defra communication with farmers on critical issues like this?? 

I went to a friend's on Monday and her hens were still running free. I told her what I knew from this forum of the order to keep them in and the possible fine, and it was the first she'd heard of it.

She was pretty grateful, they have a Defra official visit next Tuesday and they would still have been out. So thanks everyone for this thread!
		
Click to expand...

After the initial flurry of information everything went deathly quiet, and even with the new cases found it seemed to be very played down.  The lack of information is astonishing.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Am I the only one who is completely shocked at the useless Defra communication with farmers on critical issues like this?? 

I went to a friend's on Monday and her hens were still running free. I told her what I knew from this forum of the order to keep them in and the possible fine, and it was the first she'd heard of it.

She was pretty grateful, they have a Defra official visit next Tuesday and they would still have been out. So thanks everyone for this thread!
		
Click to expand...

Defra will only contact those with Defra registered flocks- some Defra register keepers I know have been notified, some haven't but they can't remember what phone numbers they registered either. 

They are not fining/throwing people in prison for non-compliance. yet. friend of mine has special neighbours who loather his poultry-he was reported (although his poultry were in) and has been inspected. He was given tips on biosecurity and told to use tarps, not rubble netting-end of.


----------



## ester (2 January 2017)

Today the chooks here were let out of their non compliant run (just stock fence around the edge) for a run around treat. .  
I give up!


----------



## popsdosh (3 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Am I the only one who is completely shocked at the useless Defra communication with farmers on critical issues like this?? 

I went to a friend's on Monday and her hens were still running free. I told her what I knew from this forum of the order to keep them in and the possible fine, and it was the first she'd heard of it.

She was pretty grateful, they have a Defra official visit next Tuesday and they would still have been out. So thanks everyone for this thread!
		
Click to expand...

Im not like I said the order was mainly put in place because of free range flocks that wanted to cut the risk by housing and needed the official order to maintain their free range status.  Whatever they did defra know its like putting your finger in the damn when its a time for mass migration of widgeon and Teal from europe and beyond however as they say every little helps.
It is no coincidence that all reported cases so far have been in or close to populations of migrating duck. The weather turning colder will not help one bit as we may get another wave of waterfowl from europe as at this time of year they are very mobile depending on european weather


----------



## ycbm (3 January 2017)

I've had what I think are herring gulls flying overhead for several days. Huge sea birds with very pointed curved wings.  I can't recall ever seeing them before. They are flying in ones or twos in a trickle.  We are fifty miles from any sea. Is this normal, anyone know?


----------



## Cecile (3 January 2017)

Not sure what happened at my place and nothing I can logically do about it. Checked troughs/broke ice all was lovely, walked back the same way and a dead duck landed (Yes it was certainly dead), went to the barn to collect scoop and bag whilst wondering where it should go for inspection, went back to collect dead duck and it was gone, possibly a fox took it but I have no idea only a few feathers left on the ground


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 January 2017)

Case confirmed in a back yard flock in Wales. Their birds have been culled. This is why your birds need containing. The 30 day lock down will certainly continue now-if your birds aren't happy its time to work on getting them happier inside. 

http://gov.wales/topics/environmentcountryside/ahw/disease/avianflu/?lang=en


----------



## ycbm (3 January 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Case confirmed in a back yard flock in Wales. Their birds have been culled. This is why your birds need containing. The 30 day lock down will certainly continue now-if your birds aren't happy its time to work on getting them happier inside. 

http://gov.wales/topics/environmentcountryside/ahw/disease/avianflu/?lang=en

Click to expand...

Thanks. Will make sure my friend knows, Wales is too close for any comfort.


----------



## PorkChop (3 January 2017)

It appears to be in Merseyside as well unfortunately.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 January 2017)

Housing order to be extended to end of Feb. No big surprise.

https://www.farminguk.com/news/OFC1...d-of-February-due-to-bird-flu-risk_45233.html


----------



## Amye (4 January 2017)

There are still chickens and ducks out round me. 

I don't have any birds myself but wish they would follow the rules and confine them!

Hope everyone's birds are dealing with the confinement and hoping there's an end to it soon!

ETA: ycbm - Herring gulls (and other species of gulls) are being found in cities and towns more commonly now. They are highly adaptable and there's lots of  waste for them to take advantage of! We get alot of lesser blackbacked gulls in Leeds.


----------



## Moobli (4 January 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Housing order to be extended to end of Feb. No big surprise.

https://www.farminguk.com/news/OFC1...d-of-February-due-to-bird-flu-risk_45233.html

Click to expand...

Oh bummer   Thanks for the info though.


----------



## JillA (4 January 2017)

Local farm shop producer has theirs in now - when I drove past the poor things looked a bit like sardines, confined in a hen house designed for them to sleep in. Mine are doing well but costing me a fortune in supplementary treats - sunflower seeds are the current favourites.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 January 2017)

JillA said:



			Mine are doing well but costing me a fortune in supplementary treats - sunflower seeds are the current favourites.
		
Click to expand...

don't let them get too fat   

Tescos were selling off icebergs and sweetheart cabbages at 9p each last night-will help keep mine happy for a few days. My lot are getting used to it-hens are laying up a storm, muscovy ducks are quite lazy anyway although some of the girls will be issuing flying, geese have settled down a bit.the ducks should be coming into lay any day now.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 January 2017)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/avian-flu-prevention-zone-extended


----------



## PorkChop (4 January 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			don't let them get too fat   

Tescos were selling off icebergs and sweetheart cabbages at 9p each last night-will help keep mine happy for a few days. My lot are getting used to it-hens are laying up a storm, muscovy ducks are quite lazy anyway although some of the girls will be issuing flying, geese have settled down a bit.the ducks should be coming into lay any day now.
		
Click to expand...

My ducks started laying about a week ago, just put some eggs in the incubator, something nice to look forward to 

No surprise to the extension of the lock down though.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 January 2017)

PorkChop said:



			My ducks started laying about a week ago, just put some eggs in the incubator, something nice to look forward to 

.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of my stomach  love duck eggs. I'll not let them sit yet or I'll be overrun by september!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 January 2017)

Breakdown of confirmed cases in wild birds so far

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...data/file/581866/ai-findings-1617.csv/preview


----------



## Wimbles (6 January 2017)

Obviously it's not ideal but all our birds seem to be coping well.  The bantams have come into lay which is a nice surprise.

I feel most sorry for the geese but they will survive.

I made myself unpopular on Monday when I was dragged to see one of my OH's ex work colleagues.  When we got there the first thing to greet us was a hen wandering around followed by three runner ducks.  I lack that filter that sits between brain and mouth and I blurted out my disdain for her not having the birds in.  

Her excuse was that she couldn't catch them, so out shoots my one good arm and I grab a duck and hand it to her.  As you can imagine it was a bit of a lead balloon moment.

I struggle to understand her apathy as she is an intelligent woman and obviously cares for her animals.  Makes me very cross.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 January 2017)

Wimbles said:



			I struggle to understand her apathy as she is an intelligent woman and obviously cares for her animals.  Makes me very cross.
		
Click to expand...

I have found people on FB like that-its just too difficult apparently. They are happy when its all easy but dont want to put the effort in to keep them safe (often the same sort of people that seem to keep chooks just to feed local foxes). 

I am fed up of people's excuses and whining about it, yes its more expensive and more work but its the same for all of us-or should be. Felt sorry for a guy in France who posted that his flock are all being culled despite following lockdown procedures because he's close to the duck farm thats just gone down with it. He says its been the same there-too many people not following the advice. I'd be gutted if that was to happen to my ducks, on my third generation now.


----------



## JillA (6 January 2017)

I did post on FB emphasising the risk, not to the national flock, but to people's own birds if they got infected. Quite a few people said they hadn't realised


----------



## popsdosh (6 January 2017)

Wimbles said:



			Obviously it's not ideal but all our birds seem to be coping well.  The bantams have come into lay which is a nice surprise.

I feel most sorry for the geese but they will survive.

I made myself unpopular on Monday when I was dragged to see one of my OH's ex work colleagues.  When we got there the first thing to greet us was a hen wandering around followed by three runner ducks.  I lack that filter that sits between brain and mouth and I blurted out my disdain for her not having the birds in.  

Her excuse was that she couldn't catch them, so out shoots my one good arm and I grab a duck and hand it to her.  As you can imagine it was a bit of a lead balloon moment.

I struggle to understand her apathy as she is an intelligent woman and obviously cares for her animals.  Makes me very cross.
		
Click to expand...

What I find totally crazy is places like Slimbridge and Welney still being open to the public when it is coming in on migrating birds. Bizarre.


----------

